# Soda Diet?



## NikkiHorror (Nov 15, 2006)

Now, I know most of you are absolute angels and don't drink soda, but I'm no angel, LOL.  My best friend and I went on a soda diet back when we were 17...I remember it was really hard getting past the first few days, but we lasted over 3 months and felt amazing!  We lost alot of weight and our skin looked alot better.  Every time we'd get a drink it would either be water or raspberry iced tea if we wanted caffeine and something with a taste to it.  I know I can't give up caffeine completely because I like a small coffee every morning, I want to try giving up soda again.  Is anyone else on a soda diet who can give me tips (and some encouragement) on how to make it work? Thanks in advance!


----------



## little teaser (Nov 15, 2006)

no girl i have no tips but need some like you iam totally hook on soda and tried to stop a few times and it work but i crave the taste your not suppose to quiet caffeine cold turky unless you dont mind the head aches


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 15, 2006)

Yes I am also a soda lover... its terrible. My boyfriend hates that I drink so much soda and he tells me how terrible it is for me... So i order Iced Tea when hes around.. and when I am with my friends.. Dr.Pepper please.. lol 
I tried to quit drinking soda, and started drinking sweetened Iced Tea for a while .. you know putting a few packets of sugar in a cup of iced tea at a restaurant STILL has WAY less sugar than one can of soda. It helped for a while.. Then I failed and started drinking soda again .. arg.


----------



## thestarsfall (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm definitely no angel either...but compared to my boyfriend I am a saint, he drinks like 4+ (Pepsi) a day whereas I have roughly 1 a day (of Coke).  I dont usually drink it unless I actually buy it, so maybe just refrain from buying any cases of soda, and if you're ordering at a restaurant pick something like lemonade or water.


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 26, 2006)

I just drink Iced Tea.. But in Canada it's sweetned. It's always a shock when you forget and order and iced tea in the States and take a gulp of unsweetened iced tea. Lol.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 26, 2006)

dr pepper is my weakness when i go out but when im at home i never drink soda just green tea or iced tea 

i suppose i shoul try to eliminate soda all together and just order fruit juice or tea when i go out but its soo hard! haha


----------



## mskitchmas (Nov 26, 2006)

i wish i had some advice to make things easier. i gave up soda over 8 weeks ago, because i was outa control! i was easily drinking 6-8 diet cokes a day. even writing about that damn diet coke is making my mouth water right now!







i don't do a lot of healthy things for myself, so i thought this would be a small step, that could do a lot of good.

i am sleeping a bit better (major insomniac), and hopefully my bones will benefit from not being weakend by all that soda that i would guzzle.

i drink a lot of water and tea (hot or iced). white tea with tangerine or peach is pretty tasty and doesn't have a lot of caffeine. i also like hot water with lemon, i know it might sound odd to some, but somehow it satifies, and warms me up during these cold months.

if you decide to do it, good luck!


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_Now, I know most of you are absolute angels and don't drink soda, but I'm no angel, LOL.  My best friend and I went on a soda diet back when we were 17...I remember it was really hard getting past the first few days, but we lasted over 3 months and felt amazing!  We lost alot of weight and our skin looked alot better.  Every time we'd get a drink it would either be water or raspberry iced tea if we wanted caffeine and something with a taste to it.  I know I can't give up caffeine completely because I like a small coffee every morning, I want to try giving up soda again.  Is anyone else on a soda diet who can give me tips (and some encouragement) on how to make it work? Thanks in advance!_

 
Just don't quit cold turkey. You should never deprive yourself of something you really want (unless it's immoral or illegal, LOL). I wouldn't reach for it until I totally want it. In the meantime, find a flavored water or non-carbonated substitute. I love almost frozen (slush-like) FIJI water. I hardly ever drink a soda, except with certain foods and even then, I rarely finish it.


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Nov 26, 2006)

My parents never kept soda in the house when we were growing up and I am so thankful for that! I hate the taste of soda, and I hate the bubbles. 

Good luck with this honey, they say you can loose pounds and pounds a year just from giving up one soda a day!!


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 26, 2006)

A single can of Coca-Cola contains 35 grammes of sugar (that's about an ounce and a quarter) or seven level teaspoons.  Two cans a day and you drink over a pound of sugar a week.  Scary!  Try Coke Zero instead if you must have fizzy.

You can see what about 35g of sugar looks like below with a nickel for size comparison.  It's a lot


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks to this thread i quit soda!
hehe

i went out today and got some iced tea and the day before i got lemonaid


----------



## msburgundy (Nov 29, 2006)

I read that if a woman drinks one soda a day it increases her chance of diabetes by 80% does that help?  I hope so.  It sure helped me.  I've never been too big on soda...but I can see how it's addicting.


----------



## asnbrb (Nov 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IcePrincess2250* 

 
_My parents never kept soda in the house when we were growing up and I am so thankful for that! I hate the taste of soda, and I hate the bubbles. 
_

 
Oh my God!  Your family sounds exactly like mine!  We weren't allowed soda until maybe 7th grade, no matter how much my brothers begged. Now?  Can't stand carbonation.  I'll drink Coke when it's on ice mixed with Crown and super rare occasions of Sierra Mist (when water tastes funny), but I never drink the stuff otherwise.


----------



## amoona (Nov 29, 2006)

You guys are sooo mean haha soda is not the enemy it's ur friend! haha j/k but i'm totally obsessed with soda. it's kinda bad ... i drink soda in the morning! i could never quit, coke is my heroin ... but at least i don't drink alcohol or do ne drugs or even smoke. everyone is allowed one bad habit.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 29, 2006)

^Um....I thought makeup was our bad habit? You're cheating.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_A single can of Coca-Cola contains 35 grammes of sugar (that's about an ounce and a quarter) or seven level teaspoons.  Two cans a day and you drink over a pound of sugar a week.  Scary!  Try Coke Zero instead if you must have fizzy.

You can see what about 35g of sugar looks like below with a nickel for size comparison.  It's a lot_

 
The Cans of coke must be larger here in the states because last time I checked a can of soda had more than 35 grams of sugar! Its insane! holy heck.

EDIT, Coca cola may be lower in sugar than some colas.. Ive seen some colas with upwards of 53 grams of sugar!!!! yikes!


----------



## amoona (Nov 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_^Um....I thought makeup was our bad habit? You're cheating._

 





 make-up is the obsession ... soda is the bad habit haha. make-up only hurts my wallet.


----------



## eowyn797 (Nov 30, 2006)

it's not just the sugar in soda that's bad for you - it's the carbonation as well. CO2 in your body seems to be attracted to calcium, so it will work it's way close to your bones and any toxins in your body (and you'd be totalyl surprised just how many acidic and destructive toxins you consume a day from things OTHER than soda) get trapped against your bones by the CO2 and it greatly (and i mean GREATLY) raises your chances of osteoporosis.

so there's reason #2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i don't recommend the Coke Zero thing (or ANY diet drink) - they use aspartame (Nutra-sweet) a lot of the time, which breaks down into formaldahyde (preservative for dead bodies, YAY) and phenyalalanine (elevated levels of which is what gives epileptics seizures).

OMG that was the most joy-filled post ever, _nes pa_?  sorry, my mom was a nurse and my brain is thusly filled with all manner of nutritional trivia.


----------



## jenii (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh, I feel for ya... I am addicted to soda. I keep trying to quit, I even started drinking diet sodas, as gross as they are... But, I kept going back to the regular stuff.

I have two big boxes of this stuff called emergen'C, it comes in fruit flavors and fizzes up in water. I try to cut down on the soda by replacing at least a can per day with a cup of that instead. The best flavor is raspberry.

Anyway, good luck with it. If you find any tips or tricks that work, please let me know. I'm having such a hard time! And it's not even the caffeine, since I can get that with coffee. It's the stupid BUBBLES!


----------



## GalleyGirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenii* 

 
_Oh, I feel for ya... I am addicted to soda. I keep trying to quit, I even started drinking diet sodas, as gross as they are... But, I kept going back to the regular stuff.

I have two big boxes of this stuff called emergen'C, it comes in fruit flavors and fizzes up in water. I try to cut down on the soda by replacing at least a can per day with a cup of that instead. The best flavor is raspberry.

Anyway, good luck with it. If you find any tips or tricks that work, please let me know. I'm having such a hard time! And it's not even the caffeine, since I can get that with coffee. It's the stupid BUBBLES!_

 
  I loooove EmergenC!  But I'd trade you the berry flavor for tangerine any day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I used to be the biggest Diet Coke addict until it made me so dehydrated I got a parotid stone (a blockage in the salivary gland) and the left side of my face swelled up for a week.  Now I drink it maybe once or twice a week as a treat.


----------



## thestarsfall (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eowyn797* 

 
_it's not just the sugar in soda that's bad for you - it's the carbonation as well. CO2 in your body seems to be attracted to calcium, so it will work it's way close to your bones and any toxins in your body (and you'd be totalyl surprised just how many acidic and destructive toxins you consume a day from things OTHER than soda) get trapped against your bones by the CO2 and it greatly (and i mean GREATLY) raises your chances of osteoporosis.

so there's reason #2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I thought it was found that that wasnt the case, since it was only caffeinated carbonated beverages that were found to increase likelyhood for osteoporosis and other carbonated beverages did not have the same effect.  And mainly this is due to the fact that ppl are drinking these things instead of having some milk or water (or even juice).


 Quote:

  and i don't recommend the Coke Zero thing (or ANY diet drink) - they use aspartame (Nutra-sweet) a lot of the time, which breaks down into formaldahyde (preservative for dead bodies, YAY) and phenyalalanine (elevated levels of which is what gives epileptics seizures).  
 
where, other than your mother, did you hear that phenylalanine gives you epileptic seizures?  I cannot find any information on that...and if that were the case then if you eliminated foods with phenyalanine in them (which isnt just aspartame its also  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wikipedia* 
_Phenylalanine is contained in most protein rich foods, but especially good sources are dairy products (curd, milk, cottage cheese), avocados, pulses and legumes (particularly peanuts and lima beans), nuts (pistachios, almonds), seeds (piyal seeds), leafy vegetables, whole grains, poultry, fish and other seafoods._

 
) then the epilepsy would cease.  The only major problem with phenylalanine is PKU which is a genetic disorder and can be combatted by refraining from eating foods with phenylalanine until you are approx 12 ish...



...

Also, My can of coke right here says 42 grams of sugar so if you had one of those a week, if my calculations are correct: 0.042 kg = 0.01875 lbs of sugar a day...x365.25 (if you want to be completely technical and include leap years) = 6.8 lbs a year...

And, IMO emergenC is unnecessary and contains WAAAY too much vitamin C (you aint gonna absorb it all ppl, if you did you would die)


----------



## ToxicAllure (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh! I started cutting back on soda almost a year ago. I know I can't ever COMPLETELY eliminate it, but I noticed a HUGE difference when I cut back.

My mom never buys soda for the house, but at school we had a "school store" that sold pepsi and other pepsi products so I was all over that. Getting roughly two things of a soda a day (1 for lunch, 1 for the ride home)...and to think, I don't like pepsi either.

So I cut back, got Gatorade or Ice Tea instead of soda and INSTANTLY I felt a difference, I didn't have ups and down (highs and lows) with my behavior and I dropped nearly 15 pounds in a little over one month.

Now I only get soda when we go out, but only if the place doesn't serve Arizona Ice Tea or some other beverage that I like, and when I do get soda I go down one size then what I would normally want (medium instead of large etc etc). Also unless it isn't served, I get Diet Coke, and since I don't really like diet that much, I'll drink less of it.

Although I'm still addicted to Monster and/or Full Throttle.

My motto?

*"I don't do drugs, I do Monster*


----------



## Bre (Nov 30, 2006)

We never had fizzy drinks either in my house growing up. Now I rarely drink it, once a week if that. Wonder if there is a correlation

I heard somewhere that your taste buds renew themselves every 7-8 days so if you can get through that time not drinking fizzies then your cravings should stop


----------



## thestarsfall (Dec 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bre* 

 
_We never had fizzy drinks either in my house growing up. Now I rarely drink it, once a week if that. Wonder if there is a correlation

I heard somewhere that your taste buds renew themselves every 7-8 days so if you can get through that time not drinking fizzies then your cravings should stop_

 
Ahh, but cravings are more than just taste...hormones play a huge role (hence why pregnant women crave things...and same with pmsing)...and social cues, and psychological effects (whether thats the caffeine in some of them or the "this tasted good and so I like it" effect)

I wish it was as easy as 7-8 days of no eating certain foods and then never wanting them again...hehe..


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 1, 2006)

I haven't had a carbonated beverage in 3 years. For me, I'm an all or nothing girl... I don't have control with in between. I got seriously "addicted" to it my first year of college... I was drinking 4-6 a day. It's weird because it cut out a lot of problems... the first year I lost 15 lbs. My skin cleared up.... and I have not once gotten heartburn or that weird acid feeling you get in 3 yrs... that's simply amazing to me. I know it was the soda habit for me, because when I turned 21 I started drinking a bit at restaurants and without knowing sometimes they have carbonated water or sprite and it burns like nuts... I hate it now. I taste it and I know it's not worth it anymore... I was having tons of empty calories... especially when I didn't like Diet drinks either. Good luck to you girls!

For the record, I'm not saying anyone should just give it all up... that's how it worked for me because my self control sucks... I'm a control freak and I don't easily define greys or mediums... so it was, once again, all or nothing for me. You're right about caffeine though... it's an addiction like any other... but you can get your fixes elsewhere until you get off of the soda... such as tea or coffee.


----------



## Uchina (Dec 1, 2006)

Yeah!  Diet coke and lettuce leaves!  Thin in two weeks, dead in a month.


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Uchina* 

 
_Yeah!  Diet coke and lettuce leaves!  Thin in two weeks, dead in a month._

 

Haha, yeah silly model =(

I though that at first at too when I saw the thread... I was like... you want to survive off of... soda? But, then after reading the content it's skipping the sode that's the diet =)


----------



## DaizyDeath (Dec 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenii* 

 
_Oh, I feel for ya... I am addicted to soda. I keep trying to quit, I even started drinking diet sodas, as gross as they are... But, I kept going back to the regular stuff.

I have two big boxes of this stuff called emergen'C, it comes in fruit flavors and fizzes up in water. I try to cut down on the soda by replacing at least a can per day with a cup of that instead. The best flavor is raspberry.

Anyway, good luck with it. If you find any tips or tricks that work, please let me know. I'm having such a hard time! And it's not even the caffeine, since I can get that with coffee. It's the stupid BUBBLES!_

 

emergen C also has a coke flavor it actually tastes preety close to cola i know all the flavors beacuse the health food store i use to work at sold the stuff and we would have tons of sample packets in the back for lunch. haha


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Haha, yeah silly model =(

I though that at first at too when I saw the thread... I was like... you want to survive off of... soda? But, then after reading the content it's skipping the sode that's the diet =)_

 
Hahaaaa like the nerds in the 80's with their TAB soda and LAN parties.  Crazies. :roll:

Well I'm doing pretty freakin good, guys!  It's been almost a month (a week more) since I decided to start my soda diet, and I can safely say I've only had TWO SODAS!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 WOOO!!   I have to try really hard now to not have ANY sodas or "cheat" by getting caffiene free, but sugary, bubbly drinks.  I think water, vitamin water, real juices and my 1 daily coffee is okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And a milkshake whenever we go...wherever they offer milkshakes, lol.


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 7, 2006)

i don't even like how soda tastes, thank god. i do drink diet soda, but i like that...with all the aspartamine though, i need to get rid of it, it depletes women's bones of calcium, so i've heard.
cold turkey seriously will lead to a mountain of headaches, UGH


----------



## 5_mac_love (Dec 9, 2006)

i thought this thread was about going on a diet by just drinking diet soda!! LOL!! ok i can drink a liter soda a DAY, so i am of no good to you girl! LOL!!!! i have tried and tried and only when i get my gastritis attacks which last a couple of days do i stop...but then its pepsi or diet raspberries n' cream dr. pepper for me!!!!


----------



## moonrevel (Dec 9, 2006)

When I was in high school, I would drink about three to four, sometimes more, cans of regular Pepsi a day!  I decided that was insane, so I cut back, and within a couple months of finally getting off the stuff (I gradually cut back over a period of a month by going to three a day one week, then two, etc.) I had lost ten pounds!  I still have a diet soda every once in a while (I am obsessed with Diet Cherry Vanilla Dr. Pepper...when I want one, I ask my boyfriend to bring me a "can of crack"), but it's nothing like I used to be with soda.  Cutting out the soda overload from my diet was one of the best things I've ever done for myself, in my opinion.


----------



## calliestar (Dec 19, 2006)

I used to be a soda addict, but I stopped cold turkey...that was the only way I could do it.  Instead I drink tea.  The only soda I drink is sprite, and I don't like it that much so I usually only have it every once in a while.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 21, 2006)

Same as you, Callie, with the tea and water instead of soda. I've been doing really well since I started, you guys.  Yesterday my husband and I were going through old pictures, and one came up from me at summertime standing in front of a classic car at this event.  DAMN I LOOKED LIKE A HEFFER!  My husband was like "babe you have lost so much weight!"  Granted I've been doing turbo kickboxing 3x+/a week, but I seriously think the cutting back on soda helped me lose alot of weight, too!!  

Today at the gym, there was a girl in my class I hadn't seen in ahwile.  After class she said "it looks like you've lost a lot of weight!  Are you only kickboxing?"  I told her I stopped drinking soda, too and she said "oh that definatley makes a difference."  I couldn't believe it, I'm so proud of myself!  Seriously, if you're thinking about quitting soda, DO IT!!!!!!!!


----------

